# Do you have a favourite Christmas song……by your favourite artist.



## MickaC (Dec 12, 2022)

One of mine is.   “ Oh Holy Night “ by John Barry, a country artist…..brings tears every time I hear him sing it.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 12, 2022)

Sleigh Ride by Johnny Mathis.


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 12, 2022)

MickaC said:


> One of mine is. “ Oh Holy Night “ by John Barry, a country artist…..brings tears every time I hear him sing it.


Yeah, it's one of my favorites too
No matter the season

Mahalia's rendition is pretty awesome






Phelps don't hurt it none, either


----------



## Geezer Garage (Dec 12, 2022)

Eartha Kitt rings my bell.


----------



## win231 (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## NorthernLight (Dec 13, 2022)

The Little Drummer Boy, by Harry Simeone Chorale (1958). A beautiful song, and I like the sentiment.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Feelslikefar (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Been There (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Becky1951 (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Georgiagranny (Dec 13, 2022)

I like carols except the ones that some nitwit decided should be jazzed up. Mannheim Steamroller, Mormon Tabernacle Choir, any choir singing traditional carols in Latin.


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Dec 13, 2022)

Silent Night by Bing Crosby


----------



## NorthernLight (Dec 13, 2022)

@Georgiagranny  Yes, some (most?) of the jazzed-up versions are awful! I don't listen to Christmas music, but I hear it in the grocery store, etc.


----------



## Remy (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Jackie23 (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 13, 2022)

Almost every song in The Nutcracker Suite, Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky.

(I don't know if you're s'posed to call 'em songs or ballets)


----------



## Gaer (Dec 13, 2022)

"Silent Night" by anyone.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Dec 14, 2022)

Oh Holy Night is my all time favorite.


----------



## Serenity4321 (Dec 14, 2022)

ONE OF MY FAVS IS_ FELIZ NAVIDAD._






oops my apologies...I started a thread asking this same question before I saw this thread. When I went to try to delete mine, it was gone..hopefully a manager deleted it??


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 14, 2022)

This is one of my favorite songs for Christmas.


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 14, 2022)

I love all  the Christmas music of the group Pentatonix .... I could listen to them all day.


----------

